# some of my pets



## Jormungand (Dec 14, 2013)

The first post
i like centipedes, but not get many collections.  
here are some of them, hope you enjoy it

scolopendra sp "robusta"  ,after molted






scolopendra viridicornis nigra












scolopendra galapagoensis












scolopendra subspinipes Barbados






alipes multicostis












scolopendra subspinipes dehaani flame tiptoe






thanks:sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow
Those are some really impressive centipedes you Have there
I can say.. i sir Am jealous


----------



## Yutaka (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow,I know you!!
Let's meet by 2ch again.


----------



## Spepper (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, beatiful 'pedes and pictures!


----------



## Greenjewls (Dec 16, 2013)

great pics/specimen. thanks for posting!


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah great pics!  Could you take a full pic of the "robusta" with it's natural colors, I'm curious about that one.  The galapagoensis looks young with some growing to do(?)


----------



## Jormungand (Dec 17, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah great pics!  Could you take a full pic of the "robusta" with it's natural colors, I'm curious about that one.  The galapagoensis looks young with some growing to do(?)


ok, here is the robusta with its natural colors





and i don't think the galapagoensis is much young, it was over 22CM in the pic, and after a molt in this summer , it had repaired its antenna and grow to over 25cm now


----------



## melijoc (Dec 17, 2013)

Who did you buy these pedes from. Awesome collection.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh OK.  I noticed a camera doesn't pick up the size of galapagoensis very well even when it's next to an object for reference.  Maybe it has something to do with the colors.  My adult is 25cm also and I see that they start out with 3 or 4 'black' segments on the antennae when babies but the number increases with age.  Right now the one over here has 7, it had 5 when I got it, I'll see if there is any increase in the black section again with the next molt.  Maybe it stops at 7 like like has been speculated for ID purposes but maybe not.  I heard gigantea and galapagoensis are very expensive over there, are they?


----------



## Jormungand (Dec 18, 2013)

melijoc said:


> Who did you buy these pedes from. Awesome collection.


i got them from different persons at different times
it‘s not easy to get some rare centipedes, so just not lose any chance




Galapoheros said:


> Oh OK.  I noticed a camera doesn't pick up the size of galapagoensis very well even when it's next to an object for reference.  Maybe it has something to do with the colors.  My adult is 25cm also and I see that they start out with 3 or 4 'black' segments on the antennae when babies but the number increases with age.  Right now the one over here has 7, it had 5 when I got it, I'll see if there is any increase in the black section again with the next molt.  Maybe it stops at 7 like like has been speculated for ID purposes but maybe not.  I heard gigantea and galapagoensis are very expensive over there, are they?


that's a interesting thing. of course i never get any baby galapagoensis and keep them to adult, but i believe there should be some change with their colors when a centipede grow to adult. 
i keep this galapagoensis about one year and i have another adult one over 20cm. so far, both of them have any change with their antenna ——as same as 6 black segments just like my pic.  and of course , they are expensive, so i can't get many more


----------

